# water conditions?



## rorypg633 (Aug 6, 2006)

trying to set up a 55 gallon tank for some p's..... I was just wondering what is dieal water for these guys? low ph? high ph? all that jazz.... I'm in nj if that helps. the water is pretty alkaline or so im told....


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

A PH of around 6 to 6.5 should be just fine.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

the ideal ph should be around 6.5 to 7.5 but if its a little higher you should be fine, a steady high ph is better than having ph swings


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree with Snakebite on the ph. Between 6.5 - 7.5 is best, but your fish will tolerate a higher ph if acclimated to it properly. Plus, a stable ph is much better than a ph that is swinging up and down via buffers.

Other than that:
NH4=0
NO2=0
NO3<40ppm
Temp 78F-82F


----------

